# Best way to "relearn" music?



## Shaky

I played piano for 4 years as a kid, then spent 6 years playing the trumpet in jr high and high school. Recently got an interest in relearning the piano and have a pretty high end keyboard.
My problem is, my memory is fuddled by age, and can't make sense of either reading music, or piano keys. I know it's in there somewhere, but what would be the best way to re-learn everything that time has erased?
I live in a small town, and piano teachers are few to non existant! Online courses are all over the place but I feel I need to start from square one and progress from there.

Any tips?

(btw) my father in law just built an acoustic guitar for my wife and she wants to learn guitar, so any info in that regard will help as well.


Thanks

Brian


----------



## Bruce J

I learned guitar by taking online courses and thought they were great. Some of the sites were very well organized and had lessons from "first time holding a guitar" up to very advanced levels. I would assume there are some similar sites for piano, too. Have you looked pretty thoroughly?

The really great thing about learning online is that you can take the lessons at any time convenient for you. And you can replay them endless times when you need it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

You trying to learn music theory, or are you trying to learn particular songs?


----------

